# Kann die rpms nicht öffnen



## Moartel (14. Juli 2001)

Ich habe SuSU Linux 7.1 Pro, und will meine GraKa GeForce256 SDR) zum laufen bringen. Und zwar für Q3 mit Hardware-OpenGL. Dafür habe ich mir von nVidia die neuesten Treiber gesaugt. Dummerweise kann ich diese rpm-packages nicht öffnen weil der rpm die nicht erkennt. Ich habe daraufhin die neueste Version des rpm von suse.de geaugt - gleicher Fehler. Die Treiber in der tar.gz-Version kann ich ebenfalls werder unter Linux noch unter Windows entpacken. 
Ich habe alles files mehrmals gesaugt um Fehler beim DL auszuschließen.


----------



## alki (14. Juli 2001)

Die rpms sind wahrscheinlich rpm Version 4. SuSE hat noch keinen Support für RPM v4 - es geht also nicht so...

Musst schauen, dass du ein tar.gz bekommst.

Alki


----------



## Moartel (14. Juli 2001)

Na ja, also ich finde es dann schon schwach von nVidia dass sie rpms die explizit für SuSE 7.1 ausgegeben sind nicht in einem Format liefern dass ich mit SuSE öffnen kann.
Ein tar.gz habe ich, das kann ich aber auch nicht öffnen. Ich habe mir jetzt Gzip von tucows.com gesaugt, weiß aber natürlich nicht ob das die neueste Version ist. Kennt hier jemand die offiziellen HP von Gzip?
Dummerweise kann ich Gzip noch nicht installieren, weil die 3D-Beschleunigung für die GeForce die bei bei dem X-Server von SuSE 7.1 anscheinend derart mies ist dass beim einstallen der GraKa der Comp mehrmals hängen geblieben ist. Fazit: Reset und ein zerschossenes Linux. Einige Proggies (unter anderem rpm) funzen nicht mehr. thx @XFree & SuSE.


----------



## alki (19. Juli 2001)

Zufällig hab ich auch die Nvidia-Treiber hier installiert.

RPM und tar.gz-Version haben vom installieren her geklappt. Ich bevorzuge jedoch da die tar.gz's, weil die rpm-Versionen nicht funktioniert haben 

Es gibt aber so gut wie _keine_ Linux-Version, die nicht mit tar.gz-Dateien umgehen kann - ich schätze du machst da irgendwas falsch...

Alki


----------



## Moartel (19. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von alki _
> *ich schätze du machst da irgendwas falsch...
> 
> *



Danke für die Blumen *g*.

Ne im ernst, ich habe die tar.gz-files öffnen können, nur wernde mir immer nur irgendwelche komischen Zeichenketten angezeigt, die außerdem ziemlich lang sind. Ich kann das leider nciht verstehen. Unter Win habe ich es mit WinZip8.0 und PowerArchiver 7.0 versucht. Auch kein Erfolg. 
Was hast du für ein Linux? Acuh SuSE 7.1?


----------



## alki (22. Juli 2001)

Ich hab hier noch ne SuSE 7.0 laufen.

Wie lautet denn deine Kommandozeile. Ich entpacke tar.gz's so:

tar xzvf filename.tar.gz 

das 'v' steht nur für verbose, kann also weggelassen werden.
Dein Problem klingt aber irgendwie mehr nach Netscape-Problem. Hast du evtl. die Dateien damit runtergeladen. Der ignoriert manchmal die Mimetypes, lädt als ASCII-Text runter und zerstört so den Inhalt. Nur ne Vermutung...

Gruss
Alki


----------



## Moartel (23. Juli 2001)

Ich habe gar keinen Netscape installiert. Habe mit IE gesaugt. Nach deinem Posting habe ich einfach alles noch mal gesaugt. Diesmal ging alles. Komisch, dann heißt das nämlich dass ausnahmslos ALLE Dateien die ich gesaugt habe (rpms und tar.gzs) kaputt waren. Sehr komisch.
Ich konnte diesmal alles einwandfrei installieren und die rpms haben keinen Ärger gemacht. Dummerweise habe ich vorher den X-Server upgedatet und jetzt geht gar nix mehr. Mist!


----------

